# Dubai Visit Visa delayed for GCC resident



## Sik (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,

I applied Dubai visit visa as GCC resident in Oct 30, 2015. I got my visit VISA within one hour but my visa application status for my dependent is still in progress since last 15 working days. My travel date is approaching day after tomorrow, Nov 19, 2015. I'm just wondering why the heck this delay is. 

Can anyone help me on this? Seems, there is no light in the tunnel.


----------



## mazin_23 (Dec 7, 2015)

*did you recieve the visa?*

did u reeve the visa?


----------

